# No, Australian gun laws have not stopped mass shootings there....



## 2aguy

The Australian police think this guy was planning a mass public shooting......so, which one of Australia's gun laws stopped it?   None.   They had another round of good luck, nothing more.....

Massive weapons stockpile found in Sydney home

A HUGE cache of weapons and ammunition including 10 guns, dozens of knives and

swords and three crossbows has been found at a home in northwest Sydney.

Police say a 64-year-old man has been arrested and is in hospital for assessment.

*The Daily Telegraph identified the man as former prison guard Michael Kay, who was banned from owning a gun nine years ago.*


----------



## fncceo

There has only ever been one school shooting in Australian history ... and it came four years AFTER the gun ban.


----------



## candycorn

One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.


----------



## cnm

I don't know that anything can absolutely be prevented. The rates at which things occur can be reduced, unless a nation is prepared to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics both in school children and a horrific firearms homicide rate.


----------



## 2aguy

candycorn said:


> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.




That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......

Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> I don't know that anything can absolutely be prevented. The rates at which things occur can be reduced. Unless a nation is prepared to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics in school children.




And yet our school shootings have gone down over the years as more Americans own and carry guns......  our problem is dealing with fatherless boys, mental health, and social media..... not law abiding people owning and carrying guns.


----------



## cnm

2aguy said:


> That has nothing to do with guns.


Of course not. That handguns and military style semi automatic rifles are not easily available in Australia is just dumb luck. You're quite right.


----------



## cnm

2aguy said:


> And yet our school shootings have gone down over the years as more Americans own and carry guns


Oh. Well as soon as you get everyone armed they'll disappear completely. No worries.


----------



## cnm

2aguy said:


> not law abiding people owning and carrying guns.


_*298 guns*

Shooters often carried more than one weapon; one was found with 24. At least 168 of mass shooters’ weapons were obtained legally and 52 were obtained illegally. It’s unclear how 78 weapons were acquired.
Analysis | More than 50 years of U.S. mass shootings: The victims, sites, killers and weapons_​


----------



## fncceo

candycorn said:


> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.



All their kids get eaten by crocodiles and dingos.


----------



## fncceo

cnm said:


> That handguns and military style semi automatic rifles are not easily available in Australia



Semi automatic handguns are available to any person without a criminal history that is a member of a pistol club.


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. That handguns and military style semi automatic rifles are not easily available in Australia is just dumb luck. You're quite right.
Click to expand...



This guy was on a banned list for 9 years...he got them?

Which of Australia's gun control laws kept these shooters from walking into a public space and shooting 3 or more people?

All are post ban...

Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

25 January 1996 – Hillcrest murders – Peter May shot and killed his three children, his estranged wife and her parents in the Brisbane suburb of Hillcrest before killing himself.[54]

16 August 1998 – Victorian police officers Gary Silk and Rodney Miller were shot dead in an ambush by Bendali Debs and Jason Joseph Roberts in the Moorabbin Police murders.

3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.


21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.





26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.


*21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.*



*18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]*

28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.

28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]

23 May 2012 – Christopher 'Badness' Binse, a career criminal well known to police, was arrested after a 44-hour siege at an East Keilor home in Melbourne's north west. During the siege, Binse fired several shots at police and refused to co-operate with negotiators; eventually tear gas had to be used to force him out of the house, at which point he refused to put down his weapon and was then sprayed with a volley of non-lethal bullets.[_citation needed_]

8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]

15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[131]



10 September 2015 – Karin Lock was shot dead in a McDonald's restaurant in the Gold Coast by her ex-husband Stephen Lock, who then turned the gun on himself and shot himself dead.[140][141][142]



7 March 2016 - Finks bikie gang member Wayne Williams armed himself with an AK 47 rifle and shot and killed Michael Bassal and shot and wounded his brothers Terry Bassal and Mark Bassal outside an industrial building in the suburb of Ingleburn Sydney. Williams then barricaded himself inside the building and took three hostages, resulting in a siege and stand off with police. He later released the three hostages and shot himself dead. The shootings were committed as a result of a business deal gone wrong.[_citation needed_]


29 April 2016 - A gunman opened fire inside the Centro shopping centre in Bankstown, Sydney. He shot and killed convicted criminal Walid Ahmad, shot and wounded a man who was with Ahmad, and also wounded a woman who was an innocent bystander. The shooting was targeted and was committed as a result of an ongoing feud between two rival Middle Eastern organised crime gangs.[144]



7 June 2017 - 2017 Brighton siege. Somali immigrant Yacqub Khayre took a female prostitute hostage in a serviced apartment complex in the suburb of Brighton in Melbourne and then shot dead the complex clerk Nick Hao. He enticed police to the complex and made references to Islamic terrorist groups before dying in a shoot-out with police with three police officers wounded.[153]


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet our school shootings have gone down over the years as more Americans own and carry guns
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Well as soon as you get everyone armed they'll disappear completely. No worries.
Click to expand...



No....it isn't me stating that Australia's gun control laws stopped mass public shootings there...it is you gun controllers who do....

Meanwhile, as for lowering the gun murder rate, the gun crime rate and the violent crime rate...we are doing better than Australia..

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> not law abiding people owning and carrying guns.
> 
> 
> 
> _*298 guns*
> 
> Shooters often carried more than one weapon; one was found with 24. At least 168 of mass shooters’ weapons were obtained legally and 52 were obtained illegally. It’s unclear how 78 weapons were acquired.
> Analysis | More than 50 years of U.S. mass shootings: The victims, sites, killers and weapons_​
Click to expand...



If you are buying guns to commit murder, you are not law abiding......   and considering there are close to 600 million guns in the U.S., and over 17.2 million Americans who have permits to carry guns while our gun murder rate is going down, you really don't have a point.


----------



## Skull Pilot

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. That handguns and military style semi automatic rifles are not easily available in Australia is just dumb luck. You're quite right.
Click to expand...


Tell me what's the difference between a "military style" semiautomatic rifle and any other semi automatic rifle available to civilians


----------



## Skull Pilot

fncceo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All their kids get eaten by crocodiles and dingos.
Click to expand...


----------



## Taz

2aguy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
Click to expand...

Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Taz said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
Click to expand...


So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?

FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours


----------



## Taz

Skull Pilot said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
Click to expand...

So we should imitate them.


----------



## miketx

candycorn said:


> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.


Yes, we are refusing to properly punish criminals by letting them go and having laws made by the worst president of all times that doesn't allow schools to have trouble makers arrested for crimes.


----------



## fncceo

Skull Pilot said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
Click to expand...


The murder rate in Australia is low because they have 20 million people spread out in a country nearly as large as the Continental United States.  They don't have a Trillion dollar illicit drug industry run by gangs, and they don't have inner cities that economically failed combat zones.  Australia's inner cities are actually quite nice and gentrified.  Australia's largest crime centres are in economically depressed suburbs.

The largest city in Australia is Sydney, roughly the population of urban Los Angeles -- not greater Los Angeles, with no drug gang problem.

When they had the gun confiscation in 1996, fewer than 800,000 guns out of an estimated 3,000,000 guns were turned in.  There are currently three million registered firearms in Australia and between six and nine million unregistered guns (depending on who is counting).  That is as many as 12 million firearms in a country of just over 20 million residents.

Gun control is not the reason behind that lower incidence of gun crime in Australia.


----------



## fncceo

Taz said:


> So we should imitate them.



To imitate Australia, we would have to murder 93% of our population, and spread the rest into seven widely dispersed cites across the continent.


----------



## Taz

fncceo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder rate in Australia is low because they have 20 million people spread out in a country nearly as large as the Continental United States.  They don't have a Trillion dollar illicit drug industry run by gangs, and they don't have inner cities that economically failed combat zones.  Australia's inner cities are actually quite nice and gentrified.  Australia's largest crime centres are in economically depressed suburbs.
> 
> The largest city in Australia is Sydney, roughly the population of urban Los Angeles -- not greater Los Angeles, with no drug gang problem.
> 
> When they had the gun confiscation in 1996, fewer than 800,000 guns out of an estimated 3,000,000 guns were turned in.  There are currently three million registered firearms in Australia and between six and nine million unregistered guns (depending on who is counting).  That is as many as 12 million firearms in a country of just over 20 million residents.
> 
> Gun control is not the reason behind that lower incidence of gun crime in Australia.
Click to expand...

Of course it is, it fosters a more sensible society.


----------



## Taz

fncceo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we should imitate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To imitate Australia, we would have to murder 93% of our population, and spread the rest into seven widely dispersed cites across the continent.
Click to expand...

^^^^^^ ALERT!


----------



## fncceo

Taz said:


> Of course it is, it fosters a more sensible society.



I can tell you've never lived in Australia.  They are not more sensible than Americans, in many cases, less so.


----------



## Taz

fncceo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is, it fosters a more sensible society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you've never lived in Australia.  They are not more sensible than Americans, in many cases, less so.
Click to expand...

The laws help define the society.


----------



## fncceo

Taz said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we should imitate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To imitate Australia, we would have to murder 93% of our population, and spread the rest into seven widely dispersed cites across the continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^ ALERT!
> View attachment 214261
Click to expand...


Do the math ... 330 million Americans, 24 million Australians, in roughly the same area as the Continental US.  Most Australians live within an hour drive of one one seven urban centres.


----------



## fncceo

Taz said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is, it fosters a more sensible society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you've never lived in Australia.  They are not more sensible than Americans, in many cases, less so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The laws help define the society.
Click to expand...


Australian laws permit the use of deadly force in self-defense for all citizens, just like America.


----------



## Taz

fncceo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we should imitate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To imitate Australia, we would have to murder 93% of our population, and spread the rest into seven widely dispersed cites across the continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^ ALERT!
> View attachment 214261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the math ... 330 million Americans, 24 million Australians, in roughly the same area as the Continental US.  Most Australians live within an hour drive of one one seven urban centres.
Click to expand...

So you're saying that the gun problem in the US is due to our large population?


----------



## Taz

fncceo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is, it fosters a more sensible society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you've never lived in Australia.  They are not more sensible than Americans, in many cases, less so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The laws help define the society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian laws permit the use of deadly force in self-defense for all citizens, just like America.
Click to expand...

It's not individual laws that make a society, but all of them together. I bet they have traffic lights as well.


----------



## fncceo

Taz said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we should imitate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To imitate Australia, we would have to murder 93% of our population, and spread the rest into seven widely dispersed cites across the continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^ ALERT!
> View attachment 214261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the math ... 330 million Americans, 24 million Australians, in roughly the same area as the Continental US.  Most Australians live within an hour drive of one one seven urban centres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the gun problem in the US is due to our large population?
Click to expand...


Urban population is a factor.  The largest factor in gun crime in America is the Trillion dollar drug market and gangs who regularly murder their competition (and inner city kids that get caught in the crossfire).

It's not gun laws that are responsible for American gun crime, it's drug laws.  Legalize recreational drugs and you eliminate driug-related gun crime, precisely the way we ended alcohol related gun crime when the abolished prohibition.


----------



## fncceo

Taz said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is, it fosters a more sensible society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you've never lived in Australia.  They are not more sensible than Americans, in many cases, less so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The laws help define the society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian laws permit the use of deadly force in self-defense for all citizens, just like America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not individual laws that make a society, but all of them together. I bet they have traffic lights as well.
Click to expand...


Do traffic lights lead to a lot of gun-related crime in America?  Maybe in LA.


----------



## candycorn

Skull Pilot said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
Click to expand...


Correct; the UK has been frought with industrial scale violence for most of their history; large participants in both world wars most recently.  Australia was founded as a penal colony.

The US? Largely untouched by war.  

One would think that they would have the more violent societies.  But I suppose that having seen industrial-scale violence up close has made the residents more resistant to inviting the weapons of that violence into their culture.


----------



## Taz

candycorn said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct; the UK has been frought with industrial scale violence for most of their history; large participants in both world wars most recently.  Australia was founded as a penal colony.
> 
> The US? Largely untouched by war.
> 
> One would think that they would have the more violent societies.  But I suppose that having seen industrial-scale violence up close has made the residents more resistant to inviting the weapons of that violence into their culture.
Click to expand...

The US has been at war for nearly its whole existence.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Taz said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we should imitate them.
Click to expand...


No thanks

You can move there if you want to be like them


----------



## Skull Pilot

candycorn said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct; the UK has been frought with industrial scale violence for most of their history; large participants in both world wars most recently.  Australia was founded as a penal colony.
> 
> The US? Largely untouched by war.
> 
> One would think that they would have the more violent societies.  But I suppose that having seen industrial-scale violence up close has made the residents more resistant to inviting the weapons of that violence into their culture.
Click to expand...


What a load of crap.

The vast majority of the murders in this country take place in poor urban areas plagued by crime. generational poverty, segregation. violence and a break down of the family

As a country we really don't give a shit because the murders are mostly young urban minorities killing other young urban minorities


----------



## 2aguy

Taz said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
Click to expand...



No.... there culture so far has made them fairly peaceful.  That is changing, if you look at the public shootings since the confiscation, the shooters tend to be foreign immigrants to Australia......which is funny in that they seem to be able to get illegal guns quite easily.


----------



## 2aguy

Taz said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we should imitate them.
Click to expand...



We would actually have to have the democrats in charge of our cities lock up known, violent, repeat gun offenders for long periods of time, and not let them out on bail and out of jail in less than 3 years....if we did that, our gun crime rate would go lower than it already is.


----------



## 2aguy

Taz said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we should imitate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To imitate Australia, we would have to murder 93% of our population, and spread the rest into seven widely dispersed cites across the continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^ ALERT!
> View attachment 214261
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the math ... 330 million Americans, 24 million Australians, in roughly the same area as the Continental US.  Most Australians live within an hour drive of one one seven urban centres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the gun problem in the US is due to our large population?
Click to expand...



No.....our gun problem is due to a left wing belief that locking up violent gun offenders for long periods of time is unfair....and that encouraging single teenage mothers to raise young males without fathers is a good idea.....

That causes the gun crime we have.


----------



## 2aguy

candycorn said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct; the UK has been frought with industrial scale violence for most of their history; large participants in both world wars most recently.  Australia was founded as a penal colony.
> 
> The US? Largely untouched by war.
> 
> One would think that they would have the more violent societies.  But I suppose that having seen industrial-scale violence up close has made the residents more resistant to inviting the weapons of that violence into their culture.
Click to expand...



That might seem obvious but you missed a factor.... The populations of Europe were dessimated by those 2 world wars...... males of child creating years were slaughtered in the millions, and their countries were laid to waste...twice.  That stunted their development and kept their social welfare systems ahead of their ability to breakdown the family unit.   Now, they are catching up to the U.S....their rate of single teenage mothers raising young males without fathers has reached a point that they can no longer civilize those young males....hence the ability of those males to stab each other to death...which will eventually lead to more and more shootings as well......and then throw in the importation of violent 3rd world males who do not respect Western Civilization and moral society......and then toss in the attack on British police, where they are cutting manpower, resources and hobbling them with P.C. culture to the point they have allowed thousands of British young girls to be gang raped for years by muslim gangs......and did nothing when they discovered it was happening...


----------



## 2aguy

Taz said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One school shooting in their history.  Clearly they are doing something right and we are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct; the UK has been frought with industrial scale violence for most of their history; large participants in both world wars most recently.  Australia was founded as a penal colony.
> 
> The US? Largely untouched by war.
> 
> One would think that they would have the more violent societies.  But I suppose that having seen industrial-scale violence up close has made the residents more resistant to inviting the weapons of that violence into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US has been at war for nearly its whole existence.
Click to expand...



But the destruction of those wars never affected us the way it affected the European continent.... they had 12 million civilians murdered by the national socialists on top of the war dead.....then you had men killed in the war, the countries infrastructure destroyed, twice..... it slowed down their societal decay...


----------



## Taz

2aguy said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with guns.   What has stopped individuals with guns from currently walking into Australian schools?  Nothing.   Their gun control laws have nothing to do with their low number of public shootings.....the bad shooting of public shooters and a lack of desire to shoot more people in public has everything to do with it...since they still have public shootings, those shooters just haven't killed 3 or more people.......
> 
> Dumb luck does not show their gun control laws work...
> 
> 
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct; the UK has been frought with industrial scale violence for most of their history; large participants in both world wars most recently.  Australia was founded as a penal colony.
> 
> The US? Largely untouched by war.
> 
> One would think that they would have the more violent societies.  But I suppose that having seen industrial-scale violence up close has made the residents more resistant to inviting the weapons of that violence into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US has been at war for nearly its whole existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the destruction of those wars never affected us the way it affected the European continent.... they had 12 million civilians murdered by the national socialists on top of the war dead.....then you had men killed in the war, the countries infrastructure destroyed, twice..... it slowed down their societal decay...
Click to expand...

Of course it has affected us, we're a violent society, ready to bomb the shit out of anyone any time.


----------



## 2aguy

Taz said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their gun control laws make for a more peaceful society overall, and not so obsessed with guns like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Australia is more peaceful since their gun laws?
> 
> FYI the murder rate in Australia was very low before they started banning guns and it is lower because like the UK their societal structure and all the variables involved are very different than ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct; the UK has been frought with industrial scale violence for most of their history; large participants in both world wars most recently.  Australia was founded as a penal colony.
> 
> The US? Largely untouched by war.
> 
> One would think that they would have the more violent societies.  But I suppose that having seen industrial-scale violence up close has made the residents more resistant to inviting the weapons of that violence into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US has been at war for nearly its whole existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the destruction of those wars never affected us the way it affected the European continent.... they had 12 million civilians murdered by the national socialists on top of the war dead.....then you had men killed in the war, the countries infrastructure destroyed, twice..... it slowed down their societal decay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it has affected us, we're a violent society, ready to bomb the shit out of anyone any time.
Click to expand...



No.....we fight when we are attacked.....  we protect the world with our people and our money, we have kept the world at peace since the end of World War 2......


----------

